# steroid bodybuilder dorian yates??



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all

Eventho I advocate for strength training I am a big bodybuilding fan.

It does my head in how other ppl talk with disrespect about bodybuilders just because they use steroids.

I've got this on my email inbox today from mehdi from stronglifts. it's annoying how he puts 6 time mr O dorian yates and always uses the word Steroid and "steroid bodybuilder".

I think we should all send him a message in FB...

edit : here's the link http://stronglifts.com/how-to-master-barbell-row-technique/


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've just posted a comment on his FB site. get ready for the flaming haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I like some of his concepts and training tips but he does seem to have his head stuck up his own a$$.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Some very good points on the bent over row actually.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i actually lol'd watching that vid,he's rowing like 30+ kilo's,and yates has got

180kg's in the pic.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

You can see that the perfect Barbell Row has a better range of movement, maybe he's only trying to hit traps


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think he just wants to put it down,you can apply that method to most exercises,,

Do a rep, put the dumbbell back on the rack,pick it up again and repeat,weird

method? Curl ..put the bar down,,pick up bar ..curl again.

He's thinking outside the box.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I think i would rather take the advise of a 6 time Mr O than some one how tbh looks and sounds like a complete prat.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

chilisi said:


> He must have something against Yates. I wonder if he knows, that he's in the guy article.
> 
> Pro Bodybuilders in the spotlight must get this all this time. I think some people are ignorant to AAS use and use their under acheivements to have a go at other people.
> 
> Last night at dinner with my wife's family, Steroid use came up and it was getting slagged off as per, so I made sure they knew how dangerous alcohol could be and the massive amounts of salt, they were spraying over the food.


it's unbelievable how ppl have a go at steroid users and later you see them in the pub drowning in beer and sniffing coke. it really ****es me off....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would not waste my time listening or reading his crap, if you do the exercise properly you will hit multi muscles in the back, if you want to see the seated pully done properly look to Dorian Yates, same with the bent over row, its your back movement, if I wanted to do an exercise like that of this charecter I would go for modern T bar, and it would be a lot safer.......


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll have to show Dorian this!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

not getting into whos right or wrong and what not but i love pendlay row and find i can feel it much more than a standard row and shift more weight with good form


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

what a c0ck.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmm, think id stick an listen to someone who weighed in at 300lbs and won afew Mr O's along the way lol

DYs row is his own style, doesnt mean to say everyone has to do it.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I do agree its a pretty pathetic and unjustified dig at Dorian. However alot of people think this guys SL5x5 routines are good.

Whats wrong with using both these exercises?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Why should I listen to this person when ....

A) he claims to have been rowing for several years. Looks like he's only been training several weeks tbh

B) how can he slate Dorian who is an advocate of good form and then go and post a video on YouTube of crap form - he doesn't squeeze the contraction and he just drops the weight to the floor with no control


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

imo yates had the best back in bodybuilding fullstop and this chump is saying that he did it all wrong. yeah ok mate!!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got huge respect for Dorian . I've watched the various videos of him and have been very impressed. I don't know the fella but he obviously knows his stuff aas or no aas you can't do what he's done without knowing what ya doing.

He comes across as a really nice bloke in the vids I've seen as well...can't see why people don't like him...but I've never met the fella.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The points made are fine, and correct, but the way he's gone about making them is terrible.

As your rows become more upright, you lose shoulder joint extension and scapular retraction (which the lats, rear delts and scapular retractors perform) and replace it with scapula elevation (which the upper traps will do).


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

People only create this kind of crap knowing it will give them attention, I see no reason to worry about attention seeking plonkers, ignore them and let them die in the silence IMHO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dorian had one of the best built backs in the game and IMO one of the most clued up and intelligent bodybuilders out there, anyone slaggin him off is jealous or after publicity


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

'Stronglifts memeber Tom' looks like he's getting ready to take it up the ass. :lol:


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

There are different ways to do barbell rows Mr Yates did his version of them and they worked for him and i know their is a video of Lee Haney showing a few folks at a seminar and he was saying its best to do them with a flat back as it prevents injury with this exercise its best to find what works for you.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fantom said:


> I'll have to show Dorian this!!!


Hi Fantom, did you show this to Dorian?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> I like some of his concepts and training tips but he does seem to have his head stuck up his own a$$.


I assume you're referring to the person who wrote the article and not Dorian...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hold on your telling me dorian yates used steroids ??


----------

